# Cuttlebone How Do Torts Know



## TortoiseRN (Dec 12, 2014)

So I was watching my hatchlings chomp on a cuttlebone yesterday evening, when it occurred to me that I've never seen a post on how torts know to eat cuttlebones for calcium. I'm assuming they smell the calcium. Any thoughts/explanations??


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 12, 2014)

They seem to know when it's needed. Mine will search for and eat stones and chunks of coral in the yard if not given one. However, most of the time they will ignore the cuttlebones completely.


----------



## TortoiseRN (Dec 12, 2014)

I kinda figured they can tell when they need the mineral. I'm just curious as to how they know what contains it and what doesn't.


----------



## johnandjade (Dec 12, 2014)

i think our tort is an exception, i think he might like it?! had dusted food with cuttle a few days ago... he ate some food, less than hlf that was there, then went over and started munching on the cuttle bone.


----------



## leigti (Dec 12, 2014)

My tortoise never touch the cuttlebone in the enclosure. But she will eat it if I scrape it onto the food.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 12, 2014)

Most of what tortoises do are out of instinct...


TortoiseRN said:


> I kinda figured they can tell when they need the mineral. I'm just curious as to how they know what contains it and what doesn't.


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 12, 2014)

People will get cravings for certain things if their body is deficient in something. I would think this kind of works the same way.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 12, 2014)

Whenever I can't answer a question, I fall back on....
MAGIC, It explains everything.


----------



## Dizisdalife (Dec 12, 2014)

dmmj said:


> Whenever I can't answer a question, I fall back on....
> MAGIC, It explains everything.


I agree. I put the cuttlebone in the enclosure and it may sit there for days untouched. Then it magically disappears.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 13, 2014)

Humans and many mammals can actually taste and smell calcium, and I know tort can taste and smell it, sooo... 
I agree with Delilah, when you body needs something (say, salt) you crave salty foods. When a tortoise needs calcium, they crave their cuttlebone!


----------



## newCH (Dec 13, 2014)

Sheldon ignores his, like it's invisible ! It's been 3 weeks & 
I haven't seen him touch it. ~~~


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 13, 2014)

Because they taste test everything ,small rocks, sand , small white stones in store bought soil !


----------



## leigti (Dec 13, 2014)

newCH said:


> Sheldon ignores his, like it's invisible ! It's been 3 weeks &
> I haven't seen him touch it. ~~~


Don't feel bad, mine didn't touch it for year and a half. Then I gave up and just took it out of the enclosure now I just scrape it on the food.


----------



## leigti (Dec 13, 2014)

I probably will put it back in there anyway. If she doesn't touch it it's not like I'm out a bunch of money.


----------



## newCH (Dec 14, 2014)

least you scrap iti said:


> Don't feel bad, mine didn't touch it for year and a half. Then I gave up and just took it out of the enclosure now I just scrape it on the food.


Well at least you scrap it, so they are getting the benefits from it.
I will probably end up doing that also.


----------



## newCH (Dec 16, 2014)

Sheldon discovered the cuttle bone today ! I heard a scratching noise, looked around & saw him eating it. I felt like a proud parent and tried to take video even ! LOL ! That is a big milestone for 
my little guy ! His little tort intincts are kicking in !


----------



## Taylor T. (Dec 16, 2014)

My tortoise seems to almost go out of his way to step on his cuttlebone, and he never eats it.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 16, 2014)

Just did a quick check on our Sully and I could hear him biting, snapping, breaking and attacking his cuttlebone. It does make u wonder how they know, but they do.


----------



## johnandjade (Dec 19, 2014)

the tell tail cuttle face ! ... or hes been partying like scarface lol


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Dec 19, 2014)

I think they can smell it. Just open a bag of them and they definitely have a salty, fishy smell. All my tortoises love them - I have to buy them in 25 pound bags from the bird farm!


----------



## katfinlou (Dec 20, 2014)

Ive never seen my tort eat cuttle fish but today Belle looks like she's just stuck her head into a tub of baby powder, her face is all white so she must chow down on it quite happily when im not looking. After all the eggs she's laid recently she's probably due a calcium top up bless her


----------



## lisa127 (Dec 20, 2014)

They obviously know. My box turtle chewed on her cuttlebone obsessively as a fast growing baby. She is over 3 years old now and her growth has slowed down considerably. She has maintained the same SCL and weight for sometime now and I can't remember the last time she touched her cuttlebone. So obviously it's instinctual.


----------

